# new ride



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Stayed home today from work with a bad back ache and ended up surfing the web for my newest addition to the fishing fleet. I now have a toon, tube, and boat to cover all my fishing needs for now....well for at least a little while lol

[attachment=0:3d75ev85]!B1twQs!!mk~$(KGrHqR,!igE)qzd2ecqBMfnP5CW6Q~~_3.jpg[/attachment:3d75ev85]


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice set up! Looks like lot's of storage space..

What brand of fins are those?


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

not sure of the brand fins, they came with the tube as well as a pump. I have been reading tons on tubes and doing research both from friends and internet and found this deal on ebay. The ODC 420 is very similiar to the outcast fish cat but way more reasonable in pricing. I got this for half the price of the fish cat and fins and pump were a bonus.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like we need to get up to an unnamed Idaho reservoir at ice off!
I know a couple of others that are chompin at the bit to get up there.


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Let me know, have gas money or will drive.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fish1on said:


> Let me know, have gas money or will drive.


Let me know too Dale !!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> fish1on said:
> 
> 
> > Let me know, have gas money or will drive.
> ...


Hey, it's a paddle party!


----------

